# *Marker 37* Open Under NEW Ownership!!



## gwalk112 (Feb 16, 2011)

*MARKER 37*​
As of 5 a.m. February 19th 2011 Maker 37 has reopened to the public!!!

Fuel is being hooked back up as we speak and should be available by Tuesday the 22nd

*Under NEW ownership and managed by COASTAL OFFSHORE INC!!!*

*FUTURE* Renovations and Plans:
1. Entire marina, including slips and ramp will be dredged.
2. Fuel is being hooked back up
3. Diesel pump to be installed
4. Fuel Dock/Boat Slips/ Fishing Pier are being fixed up
5. Live Bait 
6. Boat Rentals
7. New parking lot
8. Trailer storage
9. Emergency Outboard Service
10. Inside sales will include Drinks, Snacks, Groceries, Tackle...etc
11. Dargel Boat showcase presented by Coastal Offshore Inc.
12. Plans for *DRY STACK STORAGE*!!!

Open slips are available for lease.

-----

*Keep posted for contact information and updates. Any suggestions are welcome and encouraged!!*


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, I just took a test ride there on monday and it looked deserted.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet! that was fast.


----------



## gwalk112 (Feb 16, 2011)

the original owners ran that place down and went bankrupt. We are taking over it and have plans to fix it all up!!


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

gwalk112 said:


> the original owners ran that place down and went bankrupt. We are taking over it and have plans to fix it all up!!


The original owner was a man named Ernie Buttler, he is the one who built everything in that area including Marker 37, Snoppys, Scoopys, the Tim Buttler fishing pier and most of the boat lifts. While I hope your blaming him for the run down condition was merely a mistake it would be a great injustice to someone who is very industrious and had great foresight of what a barren piece of land could become.

Ernie sold the marina to people whose names do not need to be remembered. They are the ones who let it go to waste and then abandoned it.

Marker 37 is a great marina and I wish you the best of fortune in your new business. Only recomendation I have is plenty of cold beer and a shady place to drink it.


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

That's awesome and that parking lot really needed it big time!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I caught my personal best drum on that peir. They even put my pic on the wall of shame by the backdoor. These guys were the only ones who had 7" pearl white jerk shad.


----------



## gwalk112 (Feb 16, 2011)

Salt Water Texan said:


> While I hope your blaming him for the run down condition was merely a mistake it would be a great injustice to someone who is very industrious and had great foresight of what a barren piece of land could become.


Ernie is a Friend of mine and is already helping us alot. I put "owner's" not owner. Had no intention to have his name come up. Sorry for the confusion and yes...plenty of beer, got it!!


----------



## gwalk112 (Feb 16, 2011)

we want to sub-contract the bait section to another company. Does anyone know of a few different locals that can provide bait??


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

gwalk112 said:


> we want to sub-contract the bait section to another company. Does anyone know of a few different locals that can provide bait??


I know these folks a litttle,Capt. Levi shrimp boat,slp 65

tele 361/882/6420

I think they are working the Nueces bait stand right but you never know


----------



## gwalk112 (Feb 16, 2011)

i got ya...Thanks!!


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Thats good news! See ya soon


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Salt Water Texan said:


> The original owner was a man named Ernie Buttler, he is the one who built everything in that area including Marker 37, Snoppys, Scoopys, the Tim Buttler fishing pier and most of the boat lifts. While I hope your blaming him for the run down condition was merely a mistake it would be a great injustice to someone who is very industrious and had great foresight of what a barren piece of land could become.
> 
> Ernie sold the marina to people whose names do not need to be remembered. They are the ones who let it go to waste and then abandoned it.
> 
> Marker 37 is a great marina and I wish you the best of fortune in your new business. Only recomendation I have is plenty of cold beer and a shady place to drink it.


 X2 on the original owner. Good luck with the store! Make Ernie proud. I'll be visiting a time or two this year to see how your doing. Again, best of luck with your investment.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

I went by today and things are looking up ! I met Martin and he seems to have things under control. I believe he said fuel was up and running, and they were pricing below other marinas as a show of good faith to help mend the fences with those that have quit coming to 37 for various reasons. MY WORDS NOT HIS exactly.

I let him know how glad I was they were there, and I for one am willing to help them any way I can. I'm really excited to see it being turned around !!!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

gwalk112 said:


> *MARKER 37*​
> As of 5 a.m. February 19th 2011 Maker 37 has reopened to the public!!!
> 
> Fuel is being hooked back up as we speak and should be available by Tuesday the 22nd
> ...


 Welcome to 2cool....We launch out of billings often. If you get a good bait supply and are competitive on price. I know several that will bring business your way, including myself. Good Luck!! Will stop in and introduce myself when 
we get down that way in a week or 2.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

That's great news!
I hope the parking lot is at the top of the list. You could lose a small child is some of the potholes there last summer.

Looking forward to coming down soon!


----------



## Luketofish (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats great! I went by there two weekends ago to put gas in the boat but it looked like everything was closed up. Have house in subdivision just south of marker 37 where boat stays and always like stopping in there for gas etc... Glad to here yall are fixin the place up! See ya this weekend!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Welcome to 2cool....We launch out of billings often. If you get a good bait supply and are competitive on price. I know several that will bring business your way, including myself. Good Luck!! Will stop in and introduce myself when
> we get down that way in a week or 2.


What he said. See you soon.

Mike


----------



## gwiatrek (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed on the competitive bait. Would love to see showers as an added amenity. Many times have a tournament in the area and looking for a quick shower and change before heading to weigh in. Maybe look at improving fish cleaning area. Great news on the new ownership and good luck!


----------



## gwalk112 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for all the wishes!! Fuel is flowing, starting to lease the slips that are in good working condition, electricity is back on the pier, got a couple of interviews for the sub-contract on the bait stand set up, Interviewing part time workers as well...If anyone knows any people looking for work and willing to learn, send them in!!

I will submit the shower addition and fish clean up area to the investors!! Just remember this is a work in progress. Be patient and BEEEEELIEVE!!


----------



## NaCl (Dec 22, 2010)

If you can offer non-ethanol gas it will be the only place I will ever fuel up my boat.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad to hear it. It used to be the only place I unloaded and loaded my boat back in the day that Ernie owned it. 

I hope you do well and we'll see you soon.

TH


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Greg,

Sell my Scarab and install some diesel pumps and we'll be in there plenty. Sounds like you've been too busy to advertise the scarab! Just Kidding

By the way, when I first heard they were going to open Packery, my first thought was DRY STACK. I think it'll work.

Good luck, and don't forget the diesel!!!!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

NaCl said:


> If you can offer non-ethanol gas it will be the only place I will ever fuel up my boat.


Good point... I heard the previous owners sold ethanol free gas.


----------



## Luketofish (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey is marker 37 open for business right now??


----------



## RockportRedRunner (Jul 29, 2009)

X2 on non-ethanol Gas at a close to going rates per gallon.... that whould be huge plus...


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

What are they getting for there slips? I usually keep mine at Clems but with gas there and the price is right I could move!!


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

If I wanted a successful marina in that area, I would go talk to Roger Via @ BLM. He used to run Marker 37 and has lots of contacts.

Make sure to hire the right people to work in the store!

Hand pick the guides you want to work out of there. They can create lots of drama if you get the wrong mix!

When you learn what all goes into the bait business, you will understand why bait stands charge so much. It really takes someone with lots of experience to handle and manage a bait operation at a commercial level.

Keep the place super clean and functional.

Make sure you are properly capitalized. It is a tough business!



gwalk112 said:


> the original owners ran that place down and went bankrupt. We are taking over it and have plans to fix it all up!!


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

you might want to get some guards, to keep stuff from being broke into at night


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gas that does not contain ethanol would be great. If you can provide that, I'll be back.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Will be seeing ya! Lots of fun times at 37.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

Andy has a point.....I mean we dont need a coupla "how you doins?" crusin the parking lot...however 2-3 well placed Low Light Cams with a DVR and visible "video surveillance" signs should cut out any shenanigans.

Wow...who knows how to do that?


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I give up, and fullly admit my naivety. Where is Markert 37?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Just down from marker 36...:rotfl:


----------



## Luketofish (Feb 15, 2011)

Marker 37 is the name of the boat ramp / bait store that is just south of the JFK causeway in the upper laguna madre (corpus christi). It gets its name because it is on marker 37 in the intracoastal waterway!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

***Update***

*Fuel is up and going...
*Slips are for sale...
*Bait should be starting in a week or so...
*The pier is in the works of getting light back up... Its just being a slow process. 
*As of now, you can get drinks, snacks, Yamalube both 2 and 4 stroke, fuses, Fuel bulbs and other little emergency items for when your launched and ready to go and the unexpected happens.
*Be patient that place needs a lot more work then most think. 

If anyone has any questions for Marker 37 their NEW NUMBER IS: 361-949-4750


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Also I forgot to add, their have been people caching Drum, Reds, and Sand Trout out on the pier...


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Show some pics of the new and approved area.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Its only been a week... There has been no main changes yet. When there has been. Me or Gwalk112 will put up pics...


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Did you guys get an acceptable deal worked out long term with the GLO? Hate to see you guys invest a bunch of money then not be able to make those steep payments to the GLO.



OffshoreChris said:


> Its only been a week... There has been no main changes yet. When there has been. Me or Gwalk112 will put up pics...


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Im not sure of anything going on with the GLO yet... I will update when I know of something.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Fishing pier is now lit back up!!!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

*There was over 2K in tackle ordered and is being priced and put up as I am typing this up. 
*The inside store will be restocked with food and drinks on Thursday. 
*The tobacco and alcohol license is still in the works.
*Some dock repair has started


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Stock Blue (Lo Carb) Monster and I can bring you boats on a routine basis!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

NaCl said:


> If you can offer non-ethanol gas it will be the only place I will ever fuel up my boat.


Is there still asucha thang? Id be there 2x a week if so! We're neighbors.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Theres been no luck with the non ethanol fuel... But the lo carb monsters... I can put a word in for that ha


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Bait is in full swing with shrimp, mullet, crabs, mud minnows etc...

Store is stocked backed up with drinks, food, candy etc. Tackle includes power pro, gulp, croaker weights and hooks, wade fishing kits etc. We have also thought about the idea of carrying shotgun shells for duck hunters during the season. What is yalls thought on this?


----------



## CosmicCowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

Just saw this thread. If Marty Kroesche ( Coastal Offshore) is managing it you can bet that he will only be around until he can embezzle his new investors money. That guy has a lot of history and it's all bad.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CosmicCowboy said:


> Just saw this thread. If Marty Kroesche ( Coastal Offshore) is managing it you can bet that he will only be around until he can embezzle his new investors money. That guy has a lot of history and it's all bad.


That's a pretty strong statement. From anyone, especially from someone that has not been around much. I am not sure if that constitutes liable or not.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> That's a pretty strong statement. From anyone, especially from someone that has not been around much. I am not sure if that constitutes liable or not.


he's 57 years old. I'd consider that being around for a while.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

If he hasn't been around for a while he is a quick study!


----------



## CosmicCowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> That's a pretty strong statement. From anyone, especially from someone that has not been around much. I am not sure if that constitutes liable or not.


There are plenty of court records to back up the assertion.


----------



## CosmicCowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

one of his latest capers:

http://www.kztv10.com/news/troubleshooters-man-says-business-that-sold-his-boat-hasn-t-paid-him/


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but when it comes to bashing someone you need to be careful what you say, or how you say it. I just noticed he had only 4 post. 

It see a lot of people were excited about what was happening. That can sure put a negative spin on something that may or may not involve the person that was named.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I didn't know post count on 2cool is what gave you credibility in life.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> I didn't know post count on 2cool is what gave you credibility in life.


Now you do. lol


----------



## CosmicCowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> Now you do. lol


LOL, I can live without 2cool post count credibility. Not saying anything bad about Marker 37, just feel sorry for the investors.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

he only has six here, but he's got like 14,000 on texasbowhunter. 


he's good to go.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Marty isnt part of Marker... Hasn't been for almost a year. Its just Brian that is in charge of it.


----------



## CosmicCowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

OffshoreChris said:


> Marty isnt part of Marker... Hasn't been for almost a year. Its just Brian that is in charge of it.


Glad to hear that. I hate to see anyone else get burned.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CosmicCowboy said:


> Glad to hear that. I hate to see anyone else get burned.


I was not trying to attack you. If that is the way it came across I apologize. My thoughts were that something could cast a negative spin on someone trying to get a new business going, when said party might not be a part of the operation. It is hard enough to get a business started without negative publicity.

I wish the new owners well and would love an update on progress. I am generally in the Rockport area, but often think about running down south and this might be the starting point if I do.


----------



## CosmicCowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> I was not trying to attack you. If that is the way it came across I apologize. My thoughts were that something could cast a negative spin on someone trying to get a new business going, when said party might not be a part of the operation. It is hard enough to get a business started without negative publicity.
> 
> I wish the new owners well and would love an update on progress. I am generally in the Rockport area, but often think about running down south and this might be the starting point if I do.


It's a nice facility. Fished out of there a lot over the years but we usually just haul on to bird island now with gas prices where they are...again, It was never meant as a knock on Marker 37 as a business and I wish them well. They already increased their odds of success dramatically with their management change... :brew:


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish they would get electricity working at the fish cleaning station.

Brandon


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I would like to see them adjust their fuel prices downward. Last time I bought fuel they had a hefty surcharge for the convenience of buying on the water.


----------

